# Motorschutz



## wiesel187 (22 Juli 2009)

Erst mal ein Hallo !
Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit einem Motor ! Und zwar ist mir nicht ganz klar wie ich nun den Motorschutzschalter einstellen soll !

Die Motorangaben 

Spannung 400 / 680 Volt
Stromangabe 8,6 / 5 

Beschaltung 

Stern / Dreieckanlauf
Motorschutzschalter im Dreieckstrang !

Mir ist klar das der MSS auf das 0,58 fache des Nennstroms eingestellt werden muss ! Aber was ist der Nennstrom !! Das ist mir nicht ganz klar !
( Bauchgefühl sagt mir 5 ---> 5 * 0,58 = 2,9 ) 

Aber wofür steht dan die Angabe 8,6 ??????

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Paule (22 Juli 2009)

Hallo Wiesel,

400 Volt im Dreieck mit 8,6 A
und 680 Volt im Stern mit 5 A

Da Du den Motor ja wohl mit 400 Volt betreibst (trotz Stern-Dreieckschaltung)
muss Du mit 8,6 A rechnen.
Einstellung im Strang ist 8,6 A / Wurzel 3 == 8,6 / 1,73 == 4,9 A.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (22 Juli 2009)

Hi Wiesel,

falls es Dich beruhigt, hier noch eine 2. Bestätigung:
Paule hat recht. Man kann mit dem gleichen Ergebnis auch so rechnen:
8,6 A * 0,58 = 4,98 A. 
War fast alles o.k. , nur Dein Bauchgefühl hat getäuscht.

Gruß FA


----------

